
Screen sharing on Linux: The state of things - crbelaus
https://anthony.som.codes/blog/2020-01-28-screen-sharing-on-linux/
======
crbelaus
All of the troubles explained in the post are caused by a bug in Chromium
which identifies all the monitors as a single one.

If you are interested take a look at the bug in the Chromium issue tracker:
[https://webrtc-review.googlesource.com/c/src/+/165724](https://webrtc-
review.googlesource.com/c/src/+/165724)

